# TT with VMR wheels



## raugusto (Apr 11, 2001)

These were not my first option, but I decided to go V701 instead of the 8.5+9.5x19 VB3 setup!
I think this is the first Audi TT with the V701 wheels, at least I didn't see any photo before. The wheels are 8.5x19 ET45 with Gunmetal Finish. 

I will take better pictures next time




























Next mod: KW V3 coilover kit.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Ola Portuga!  De que regiao es?

the car look great! :thumbup: i have a set of 708s aka RS4 reps laying around, im going to toss them on with a fresh coat a paint for the upcoming season until i find the next set :laugh:


----------



## MitsuVdub (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good. Could use some spacers and maybe a slight drop.


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

I like :thumbup:

I'm thinking about putting some V713 on my TT...


----------



## raugusto (Apr 11, 2001)

Some new mods: 

QS Concept carbon mirror covers 
OSIR Design Telson TT Spoiler carbon


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Looks great how much were the mirrors and where did you buy them?


----------



## raugusto (Apr 11, 2001)

both the mirror covers and spoiler were bought from parts4euro.com


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

raugusto said:


> Some new mods:
> 
> QS Concept carbon mirror covers
> OSIR Design Telson TT Spoiler carbon


 Very very nice.


----------



## parts4euro.com (Mar 25, 2003)

Thank you for your order! The parts looks great on your TT!! 



raugusto said:


> both the mirror covers and spoiler were bought from parts4euro.com


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Car looks beautiful! Always been a fan of Carbon Fiber, even in small amounts. :thumbup:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

any shots of the side view? wanna see how that add on spoiler looks


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

Beautiful car. I want the same look on mine. How much did you paid for the wheels. I need to order some....Thanks


----------



## raugusto (Apr 11, 2001)

here are some new pictures, now will KW inoxline v3 coilovers
































































next mods will be on carbon fiber


----------

